
Lithium-ion batteries are a literal trash fire, and getting worse - mrzool
https://www.ifixit.com/News/lithium-ion-batteries-are-a-literal-trash-fire-and-getting-worse#
======
itronitron
related information for those looking to buy a fire extinguisher >>
[https://resources.impactfireservices.com/how-do-you-put-
out-...](https://resources.impactfireservices.com/how-do-you-put-out-lithium-
ion-battery-fire)

